# unpainted reef runner 800



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Anybody know where you can buy them? I have been looking for a few hours...


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Most tackle shops should have them. They are called Barenaked.


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm looking for ones I can paint


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Eman89so said:


> I'm looking for ones I can paint


You can paint the bare nakeds. They are just clear plastic with the flash foil inside.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

jannsnetcraft.com there in ohio in they have blanks


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

beetlebailey said:


> jannsnetcraft.com there in ohio in they have blanks


Not actual Reef Runners that I can tell.


----------



## rc51 (Apr 28, 2009)

Erie outfitters


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Scott will not sell blanks. There are Chinese knock offs around but they are poor quality.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Try Lure Parts Online. lurepartsonline.com


----------

